# A result of eliminating an autonomous federal emergency preparedness agency



## MarkOttawa (29 Jan 2008)

Capital lacks co-ordinated emergency response
http://www.canada.com/ottawacitizen/news/city/story.html?id=8e4c3268-1d37-4900-a0ae-5d1a16a97f47



> The federal government needs to come up with money and some direct agreements with the City of Ottawa to ensure emergency preparedness in its own back yard, the Senate committee on national security and defence was told yesterday.
> http://www.parl.gc.ca/common/committee_Senhome.asp?Language=E&parl=39&Ses=2&comm_id=76
> 
> Four of Ottawa's key emergency managers appearing before the committee yesterday said the relationship between the federal government and Ottawa officials is not defined and the ground rules are not set, which could spell trouble in a serious emergency...
> ...



Note this other more politically and bureaucratically sensitive areas for which this ADM is also responsible:
http://direct.srv.gc.ca/cgi-bin/direct500/XEou%3dNSPD-DGPSN%2cou%3dEMNSB-SGUSN%2cou%3dPS-SP%2co%3dGC%2cc%3dCA



> NATIONAL SECURITY POLICY DIRECTORATE
> Organizations
> # COUNTER TERRORISM POLICY AND COORDINATION DIVISION
> # INVESTIGATIVE AND TELECOMMUNICATION TECHNOLOGIES POLICY
> ...



A relevant guest-post from just over two years ago at _ Daimnation!_:

CANADA HAS NO FEDERAL EMERGENCY AGENCY
http://www.damianpenny.com/archived/005461.html

Mark
Ottawa


----------



## McG (29 Jan 2008)

The coordination needs to go beyond just between Federal level and Ottawa City.  There are two municipalities in two provinces to make-up the national capitol region.


----------

